# Kostenlose Recording-Software



## Johnny B (5. März 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich bin DJ und möchte eine CD aufnehmen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein gutes Programm zum Aufnehmen verraten, das ich kostenlos runterladen kann? (Ich meine nicht so etwas wie jetaudio basic mit sehr eingeschränkten Funktionen)

mfg, Johnny B


----------



## The_Maegges (5. März 2007)

Ich habs zwar noch nicht benutzt, aber Audacity soll ganz brauchbar sein und ist Frei verfügbar.


----------



## stain (19. August 2007)

Ist zwar recht spät, dass ich deien Thread ausgrabe, aber vielleicht schaust du ja nochmal irgendwann hier vorbei!
Ich empfehle dir das Programm N°23 Recorder, denn damit kannst du deine Musik auch gleich in MP3-Format aufnehmen und die Qualtiät lässt sich verändern.
Deine aufgenommenen Sounds kannst du damit dann auch gleich auf eine CD brennen.


----------



## dieärztefan (16. Oktober 2010)

Is zwar spät, aber wer das liest, Audacity ist sehr gut.
Ich arbeite seit 4 Jahren damit. Mehrere Spuren, gute Klangqualität, ...
Zum kostenlosen download: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/beta_windows


----------

